# Christmas Tree Decorations



## Melinda_dd (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi People

Has anyone got any pictures of turned Christmas Tree Decoration at all.
I'm a beginner and thought I'd see if I could have a go at some.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Christmas ornaments


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Look here. http://www.woodcentral.com/newforum/ornaments/
Mine are near the bottom. Ellis decided that we should put this together to give people ideas on ornaments they can make. Hope you find something.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

If you want to look and make X-mas ornaments and bowls and other items look here and go to the videos. They are great and you will make alot of different things. www.marleyturned.com 
Donny


----------



## Melinda_dd (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you so much, that's certainly given me some food for thought!


----------



## wannia (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi............
Pics so beautiful.
Color also so nice.
Thanks allot for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------

